# CA Bay Area Health Clinic Resources Needed



## AVAcado (Jul 17, 2007)

Forgive me folks if this question has already been posted.
I can only imagine it may have been as I know sooooooo many people struggle with a similar if not the same situation.

I greatly appreciate any and all help and resources and suggestions people may have. I am really at a loss as to how to proceed.

Like so many people, I have no health care. As a musician and part-time child care provider I also don't make much money. I struggle with a host of health care issues I see here that so many other people deal with....Er, Nice know I'm not at all alone....:bow: 

Sleep Apnea
Chronic Pain
Fibromyalgia
Heel Spurs
Plantar Fascitis
etc.....etc......

Any way, I'm told due to pre-existing conditions that I can't get health care even if I could afford to pay for it out of pocket....which I can't.
BUT, I'm finding I don't qualify for low-income services.
I am low income, yet not considered low enough to actually get medical care.

I am in BIG need of going to a dentist.
I am in equally BIG need of getting a pap smear and a mammogram.
I have never had a mammogram and have breast cancer in my family, along with too many other cancers to mention.

I am really at a loss as to where to go for the above.
If any one has any suggestions as to where to go for "affordable" medical care, a clinic or whatever in the Bay Area where I would be able to get:

A Pap smear
A mammogram

and get to a dentist before my cavities hurt any more than they do I am forever greatful.

Also, any place to get assistance with CPAP care....machine maintainance, new masks, etc....

Again, I can't get health care, and I am told I am not poor enough to get low-income care from any clinic that I have found thus far. My actual income is plenty low enough compared to expenses and ever-increasing debt....but "assest"-wise I don't appear poor enough.

I currently pay for all CPAP mask replacements out of pocket. I don't know what I would do to resolve an actual breakage or problem with my CPAP machine itself if it were to have any major problems. 

My teeth, woman-hood, breathing and all the rest thank you very much for your wisdom as well as for your own personal stories you'd like to share.
 :bow:  :batting:


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 17, 2007)

Check your PMs, Ava.


----------



## AVAcado (Jul 17, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> Check your PMs, Ava.



Sorry Santaclear: "PMs?"

Thanks again...


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 17, 2007)

PMs = private messages.

Bay Area Business Woman Health Listings
includes listings for planned parenthood (they usually offer sliding-scale gyn services), and the UCSF Digital Mobile Mammography Van

Also, Community Mammography Access Project


----------



## AVAcado (Jul 17, 2007)

Thank you very much Samantha.

I will look into those resources asap.

Peace!



SamanthaNY said:


> PMs = private messages.
> 
> Bay Area Business Woman Health Listings
> includes listings for planned parenthood (they usually offer sliding-scale gyn services), and the UCSF Digital Mobile Mammography Van
> ...


----------

